# RITCHEY WCS PROTOCOL vs Eurus



## fast951 (Jan 8, 2005)

Can anyone compare these 2 wheels.

RITCHEY WCS PROTOCOL and Campy Eurus


----------



## themuppetleague (Oct 5, 2007)

Protocols are the sleeper wheel of the year. 1500g/pair, and something like $300 on the 'bay without a weight limit


----------



## emejay (Dec 13, 2007)

Check the review section of this website, these wheels get HORRIBLE reviews, lots of things breaking. I was considering them, but not after reading the reviews. Does someone out there know something I don't???


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I looked at a set of Protocol WCS wheels. They seemed cheap looking to me. Their reviews are terrible, the Eurus are always reviewed great. To me, these 2 wheels don't belong in the same category....


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

emejay said:


> Check the review section of this website, these wheels get HORRIBLE reviews, lots of things breaking. I was considering them, but not after reading the reviews. Does someone out there know something I don't???


You have to be careful with those reviews - too many logical inconstancies - from what I recall:
- One guy said he was SOL because Ritchey would not honor the warranty because he bought from BD. Most companies prefer to deal with the retailer - the reviewer should have contacted BD for the exchange, but didn't.
-One guy posted twice, at least.
-One complained that the wheel did not track straight. We all know that if the wheel is true and dished and properly installed, the problem is probably the tire.

Then of course is the issue of how many units are sold. A lot of those wheelsets were sold on BD and other bikes as part of the package. AFAIK, Campy's are not. You expect to see more disgruntled folks with high numbers of units sold.

It's tough to get apples to apples comparisons this way.

FWIW, I have the Protocols. They are light and fast and have held up fine in the 1000 miles I've used them. They were well within the truing spec of 1mm, but I brought them to about 0.2mm. They've stayed true through those miles of Rhode Island's poor roads.:thumbsup:


----------



## swerv512 (Aug 26, 2007)

i have a set of protocol that i got off ebay for around $350 and for the price i cant see anything wrong with them. the hubs arent as smooth as my ksyriums- but they're very decent, but they are lighter and more aero than the mavics. the wheels are still almost true and i've put almost 1500mi on them. you do need to clean and lube the bearings/seals after every 5th or so serious rain event. but again, these wheels are almost disposable at that price. i was almost scared away from ritchey wheels from reading all the negative comments on them, but i'm super happy i got them.


----------



## fast951 (Jan 8, 2005)

*More info*

Thanks for the replys so far. Just to give some more info. I will be needing these for everyday training and short course tri's. Plese keep the info coming


----------

